# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Viruses, Adware, Spyware, Hijackers  >  The new in-the-wild threats caught by us

## AndreyKa

14.04.2008-21.04.2008
AdWare.Win32.Agent.bmj - C:\DOCUME~1\User\LOCALS~1\Temp\~util32.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.nve - C:\WINDOWS\system32\difimxjp.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.nvf - C:\WINDOWS\system32\kmsjtiek.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.oiu - C:\WINDOWS\System32\hgGwUnOf.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.oiv - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssqNFYPG.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.pcp - C:\WINDOWS\system32\xxyVNFVN.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.pjw - C:\WINDOWS1\system32\xxyaawvW.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.pjx - C:\WINDOWS1\system32\lodmujyp.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.pke - C:\WINDOWS\system32\fcpkgycq.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.pki - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ddcyqqpf.dll 
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.pmt - C:\WINDOWS\system32\awtrRJbX.dll
Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.cql - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ac3filterq.exe
Backdoor.Win32.Rbot.jzp - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\ctghifub\yropcvar.exe
Backdoor.Win32.Small.dmh - C:\WINDOWS\system32\sysmgr.exe
Hoax.Win32.Renos.bps - C:\WINDOWS\system32\sbwltbxa.exe
Packed.Win32.Monder.i - C:\WINDOWS\system32\phhbtxfe.dll
Packed.Win32.Monder.j - C:\WINDOWS\system32\awrblhix.dll
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.aic - C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Dbjt58.sys
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.aiq - C:\Documents and Settings\akiselev\Local Settings\Temp\2\svchost.exe
Rootkit.Win32.Podnuha.bl - c:\windows\system32\rnr2.dll
Rootkit.Win32.Podnuha.bs - c:\windows\system32\atkctr.dll
Trojan.Win32.DNSChanger.bov - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ujsp430.exe
Trojan.Win32.Obfuscated.yy - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\tunidchu\zifqpyvw.exe
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.crw - c:\dokumente und einstellungen\sergej\lokale einstellungen\anwendungsdaten\ccpuph.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.nfq - C:\WINDOWS\system32\gnejklml.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.nfr - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.nhp - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.nhy - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.BHO.fq - c:\pagefile.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.li - D:\WINDOWS\system32\WLCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.ln - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.lr - C:\windows\system32\WLCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Obfuscated.sh - C:\WINDOWS\system32\qnmrapcn.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Obfuscated.tw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ghizermz.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Peregar.bw - C:\WINDOWS\sysapi16a.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Winlagons.cw - C:\Documents and Settings\1MF\Cookies\0.exe
Trojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.suf - D:\WINDOWS\file.exe
Trojan-PSW.Win32.OnLineGames.abaf - C:\WINDOWS\system32\amvo0.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.ceh - C:\WINDOWS\system32\sysmgr.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.afk - C:\Documents and Settings\nvv.ABSOLUTE\Local Settings\Temp\5f765cbhp65cbb.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.bdt - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntos.exe
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.dkb - C:\autorun.inf

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.ppw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ortjljxc.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.ppx - C:\Windows\system32\opnkljhf.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.qpw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\moetguby.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.qpx - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ucgtutxh.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.qrd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urqOEutU.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.qre - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dudtnmts.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.qrg - C:\WINDOWS\system32\bitgdxhv.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.qrh - C:\WINDOWS\system32\gppwvpqm.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.qri - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hoewgiie.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.qrj - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shtkvora.dll
Packed.Win32.Monder.gen - C:\WINDOWS\System32\uuxastru.dll
Rootkit.Win32.Podnuha.bv - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mpru.dll
Rootkit.Win32.Podnuha.bx - G:\WINDOWS\system32\atmli.dll
Rootkit.Win32.Qandr.j - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\Fmvm72.sys 
SpamTool.Win32.Agent.ir - C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\winlogon.exe
SpamTool.Win32.Agent.is - C:\WINDOWS\temp\winlogon.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Adload.aat - C:\WINDOWS\system32\iasads.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.nph - c:\windows\system32\vhosts.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Delf.gym - sysservice.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Injecter.ov - C:\WINDOWS\System32\icf.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.oo - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Obfuscated.us - D:\WINDOWS.0\system32\zajwdivw.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Peregar.dj - C:\WINDOWS\kol.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.uuu - D:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\vinubqvg\pkbyzurm.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.uvt - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Winlagons.do - c:\documents and settings\kondor\ie_updates3r.exe
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.qsp - c:\documents and settings\localservice.nt authority\cftmon.exe
Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Small.ml - C:\WINDOWS\winlogon.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.alo - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntos.exe
Trojan.Win32.Buzus.fjp - c:\windows\system32\rdzhniu.exe
Trojan.Win32.DNSChanger.cih - C:\Temp\sysfiz.exe
Trojan.Win32.Inject.bcv - c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe:exe.exe:$DATA
Trojan.Win32.Inject.bdf - C:\WINDOWS\system32\2052m.exe
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.csb - C:\WINDOWS\svchost.exe
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.csd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\basergch32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.cse — C:\WINDOWS\system32\olethk32o.exe
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.csu - C:\WINDOWS\system32\adsldpi.exe
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.ctd - C:\Documents and Settings\Администратор\Local Settings\Temp\winlogon.exe
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.ctf - c:\windows\system32\drivers\spools.exe
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.ctg - c:\documents and settings\1111\cftmon.exe
Trojan.Win32.Small.aua - C:\WINDOWS\svchost.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.qvb - C:\WINNT\system32\opnlKAtT.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.qvc - C:\WINNT\system32\vtUmLDuR.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.qyc - C:\WINDOWS\system32\jkkKbCrr.dll
AdWare.Win32.XmlMimeFilter.g - C:\WINDOWS\xmlmimefilter.dll
Backdoor.Win32.Agent.hci - C:\WINDOWS\System32\serviсes.exe
FraudTool.Win32.AwolaAntiSpyware.bh - C:\Documents and Settings\korovin\Application Data\aozcc.exe
Monitor.Win32.KGBSpy.ap - C:\Program Files\KGB\MPK.dll
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.aiv - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\Userinit.exe
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.alq - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nkv2.sys
Rootkit.Win32.Qandr.r - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\qandr.sys
Rootkit.Win32.Qandr.s - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Vjf25.sys 
SpamTool.Win32.Agent.jd - C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\winlogon.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.nte - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\hmbgdezc\bytmvqlg.exe 
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.oy - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Obfuscated.vd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vydwpgvo.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.uyc - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mnmsrvc.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.vem - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ftp34.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ven - C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\cftmon.exe
Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Agent.aii - c:\windows\system32\msmouse.exe
Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Agent.aix - C:\WINDOWS\system32\datmps.dll
Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Small.mw - C:\WINDOWS\winlogon.exe
Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Small.nd - C:\WINDOWS\winlogon.exe
Trojan-PSW.Win32.OnLineGames.acsq - C:\WINDOWS\system32\amvo1.dll
Trojan-PSW.Win32.Small.ff - C:\WINDOWS\system32\kdrts.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Goldun.agc - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wlite.sys
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Iespy.xx - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswapi.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.KeyLogger.agq - d:\windows\system32\svlmng.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.KeyLogger.ahe - c:\windows\system32\svlmng.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.leh - C:\WINDOWS\winsock32.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.lsg - e:\windows\system32\alt.exe.exe
Trojan.Win32.BHO.bjn - C:\Program Files\ActivationManager\ActivationManager.dll
Trojan.Win32.Buzus.gat - c:\windows\system32\bmonq.exe
Trojan.Win32.Buzus.gau - c:\windows\system32\ibrv.exe
Trojan.Win32.Inject.bgg - C:\Documents and Settings\Администратор\88981.exe
Trojan.Win32.Inject.bgm - C:\WINDOWS\system32\amcompatt.exe
Trojan.Win32.Inject.bhe - C:\WINDOWS\system32\kdmvk.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.dc - C:\WINNT\system32\jfgeqnax.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.dd - C:\WINNT\system32\ygnwkvrv.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.gen - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlwsjiif.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.gen - C:\WINDOWS\system32\kdvfl.exe
Trojan.Win32.Obfuscated.gx - C:\WINDOWS\system32\zwxyxsdi.exe, C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\vwrejsjk\rybybwxa.exe
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.crz - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\asc3550p.sys
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.cuk - C:\WINDOWS\system32\braviax.exe
Trojan.Win32.Small.auo - C:\WINDOWS\svchost.exe
Trojan.Win32.SubSys.dj - C:\WINDOWS.0\system32\basenrtxb32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.ejt - C:\WINDOWS\vadokmxt.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.ell - C:\WINDOWS\gndarmblvpg.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.elm - C:\WINDOWS\qadovnel.dll
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.dor - C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\sys32.exe
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.dpt - D:\MSDOS.bat
Worm.Win32.Socks.af - c:\windows\system32\cssrss.exe
Worm.Win32.Socks.gi - C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\cftmon.exe, C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\spools.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.rkm - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mlJAtTki.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.rkn - C:\WINDOWS\system32\yojpqfux.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.rpb - C:\WINDOWS\system32\jkkjHYOH.dll
Backdoor.Win32.Agent.ify - C:\WINDOWS\System32\upscr.sys
Backdoor.Win32.Kbot.dl - c:\windows\system32\mssrv32.exe
Hoax.Win32.Bravia.as - c:\windows\system32\braviax.exe
RemoteAdmin.Win32.RemotelyAnywhere.d - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LMIinit.dll
SpamTool.Win32.Agent.js - C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvp32_2.dll
SpamTool.Win32.Agent.jw - C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\tcpsr.sys
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.paj - C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\SETUPAPI.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.pfk - c:\windows\system32\vhosts.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.ConHook.rd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\tuvULBrQ.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.vo - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinNt32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.vx - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinNt32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.wl - C:\WINXP\System32\Drivers\Qva26.sys
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.wn - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinNt32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.xc - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.xe - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinNt32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Peregar.la - C:\WINDOWS\iebho.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.vtn - C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\cftmon.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.vuy - C:\WINNT\SYSTEM32\subsys.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Winlagons.ig - C:\ie_updates3r.exe
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.rpf - C:\WINDOWS\temp\winlogon.exe
Trojan-PSW.Win32.OnLineGames.aibm — C:\Windows\system32\yzztgmsn.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Goldun.agv - C:\WINDOWS\System32\upsctl.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Webmoner.ji - C:\WINDOWS\System32\unicode.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.bsg - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntos.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.btp - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntos.exe
Trojan.Win32.BHO.cbd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mrcmgr.exe
Trojan.Win32.Buzus.gqw - C:\MYutil\TdiMonNt\Viruses\pinch.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.dn - C:\WINDOWS\system32\rqRIyXOh.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.do - C:\WINDOWS\system32\tppaiexq.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.fb - C:\WINDOWS\system32\efxldqkr.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.cwd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\Rtlnicxpp.sys
Trojan.Win32.SubSys.do - C:\WINDOWS\system32\basetqfj32.dll 
Trojan.Win32.Zapchast.gw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\geedd.dll
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.drr - H:\UFO.exe
Worm.Win32.Socks.kl - C:\Documents and Settings\Chameleon.CHAMELEO-LCAZ12\cftmon.exe
Worm.Win32.Socks.kw - C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Application Data\spool.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Agent.cwy - C:\WINDOWS\system32\prxsmr.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.sby - C:\Users\User\AppData\Local\Temp\fjvtncan.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.sbz - C:\Users\User\AppData\Local\Temp\gauhwkub.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.sca - C:\Users\User\AppData\Local\Temp\ltlyhayr.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.scc - C:\Windows\system32\nnnkKBQI.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.sce - C:\Users\User\AppData\Local\Temp\quillsly.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.tbd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\iifcAPjH.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.tbs - C:\WINDOWS\system32\rjislrbc.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.tbv - C:\WINDOWS\system32\tlsxkhvy.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.tbw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\idqycybc.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.tnl - D:\WINDOWS\system32\ddcDsqoO.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.tns - D:\WINDOWS\system32\iifggggD.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.tnt - D:\WINDOWS\system32\cptryavx.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.tnx - C:\WINDOWS\system32\aflcdbeh.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.trt - C:\WINDOWS\system32\xxyywXqp.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.tru - C:\WINDOWS\system32\rqRKDuUN.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.trv - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vgcwucii.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.trw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtUmNHXr.dll
Backdoor.Win32.Agent.itt - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nitmw.exe
Backdoor.Win32.NoNeed.a - H:\DOCUME~1\DB09~1.AMD\LOCALS~1\Temp\winlogon.exe
Hoax.Win32.Renos.ckr - C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\setup.dll, C:\Windows\xpupdate.exe
Rootkit.Win32.Podnuha.ck - C:\WINDOWS\system32\comsvc.dll
SpamTool.Win32.Agent.jz - C:\DOCUME~1\7B5C~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\winlogon.exe
SpamTool.Win32.Agent.kf - e:\docume~1\anna\locals~1\temp\winlogon.exe
SpamTool.Win32.Agent.kh - C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\tcpsr.sys
SpamTool.Win32.Agent.ki - e:\docume~1\kassir.bsg\locals~1\temp\winlogon.exe
Trojan-Clicker.Win32.BHO.ac - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msjava32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.pkx - C:\WINDOWS\system\smvss.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.ConHook.si - C:\WINDOWS\system32\rqRJaxwT.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.yi - C:\WINDOWS\Temp\BN16.tmp
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Peregar.mz - C:\WINDOWS\iksaps.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Peregar.na - C:\WINDOWS\apdoxu.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Peregar.nb - C:\WINDOWS\apsaps.dll 
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.wey - C:\Documents and Settings\lbs.MULTIMED\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GXMBW167\xloader[1].exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.wez - E:\System Volume Information\_restore{5201FC42-1D1E-4CFC-99CF-D6D5954B5C85}\RP15\A0010766.exe
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.rye - C:\WINDOWS\Temp\BN3BA.tmp
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ryf - C:\WINDOWS\Temp\BN3CD.tmp
Trojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.uez - p.exe
Trojan.Win32.BHO.bgq - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\sys_vd4.dat
Trojan.Win32.Monder.ii - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mlJCVnME.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.ij - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ggnwmgkm.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.ik - C:\WINDOWS\system32\iheagvjw.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.il - C:\WINDOWS\system32\qkrejsdm.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.jn - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ilysfidb.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.cws - D:\WINDOWS\system32\basebxm32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.fiu - C:\WINDOWS\fvowketqksn.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.fiv - C:\WINDOWS\mpfanvqg.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.fmj - C:\WINDOWS\mpfanvqg.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.fmk - C:\WINDOWS\nldfmtapnvb.dll
Trojan.Win32.Zapchast.jd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\help32.dll
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.duc - C:\WINDOWS\system32\kavo.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.E404.bj - c:\windows\system32\818646\818646.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.ryv - C:\WINDOWS\system32\tuvsrrsq.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.trl - C:\WINDOWS\system32\eqmrupst.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.trv - C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsdxfxia.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.tsf - C:\Users\05A2~1\AppData\Local\Temp\lrwpywiy.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.tsg - C:\Users\05A2~1\AppData\Local\Temp\qsmdtddl.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.tsn - C:\WINDOWS\system32\byXOiGWp.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.tsz - C:\WINDOWS\system32\brmchvql.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.tta - C:\WINDOWS\system32\efcATNFX.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.ttg - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hqusyyob.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.tth - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtUomnNH.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.tti - C:\WINDOWS\system32\jqdoedho.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.tti - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ychbnemb.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.vbf - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nnnmmljI.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.vka - C:\WINDOWS\system32\iifdeBSk.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.vld - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtUmLdDu.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.vln - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dctowhih.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.vlu - C:\WINDOWS\system32\quksgidb.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.voi - C:\WINDOWS\system32\tydardlx.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.vpt - C:\WINDOWS\system32\qoMeBUoP.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.wpu - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ahjboten.dll 
Downloader.Win32.AdvancedCleaner.c - ADCFreeInstaller.exe
FraudTool.Win32.AntiVirus2008.ae - c:\program files\antivirus2008\antvrs.exe
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.aoz - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\clbdriver.sys
Rootkit.Win32.Qandr.bp - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\Yrr42.sys
SpamTool.Win32.Agent.ku - c:\windows\temp\winlogon.exe
Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.alf - C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\svchost.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.qyr - C:\WINDOWS\rat.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.rfg - C:\WINDOWS\system32\iifcYRif.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.BHO.hx - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hnew32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.BHO.ih - C:\WINDOWS\system32\bsn32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.ConHook.ade - C:\WINDOWS\system32\awttusRI.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.aae - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinNt32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.zr - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinNt32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Peregar.np - C:\WINDOWS\ikdogy.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Tibs.abd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllgh8jkd1q7.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Tibs.abe - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllgh8jkd1q6.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Winlagons.ks - C:\Documents and Settings\user\Application Data\ie_updates3r.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Winlagons.le - C:\Documents and Settings\Сиявуш\ie_updates3r.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.XorCalc.q - c:\windows\system32\wind32.exe
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.sbi - c:\windows\system32\mspb.exe
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.seg - C:\WINDOWS\Temp\NT11032.exe
Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Daemonize.kt - C:\WINDOWS\svchost.exe
Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Small.pr - C:\WINDOWS\winlogon.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Goldun.aiw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\datmps.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.qtj - C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\SETUPAPI.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.qud - C:\Program Files\Maxthon\SETUPAPI.dll
Trojan.Win32.Buzus.hbh - C:\WINDOWS\update.exe
Trojan.Win32.DNSChanger.drk - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\clbdriver.sys
Trojan.Win32.Monder.la - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mwllpeck.dll
Trojan.Win32.Obfuscated.aus - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezwfivsx.exe
Trojan.Win32.Obfuscated.auu - C:\WINDOWS\system32\byXQJBUN.dll
Trojan.Win32.Obfuscated.auv - C:\WINDOWS\system32\fmobmxwn.dll
Trojan.Win32.Obfuscated.auw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\thkksptx.dll
Trojan.Win32.Obfuscated.auy - C:\WINDOWS\system32\tugmldeq.dll
Trojan.Win32.Obfuscated.auz - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vlnpcnvu.dll
Trojan.Win32.Obfuscated.avi - c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe:ext.exe:$DATA
Trojan.Win32.Obfuscated.avw - c:\windows\system32\cnvfatr.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.cyz - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssqQigDV.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.czu - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vbcqttg.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.fsg - C:\WINDOWS\nldfmtappdm.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.fsh - C:\WINDOWS\gnowmebk.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.fsl - C:\WINDOWS\boqnrwdmkod.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.fsm - C:\WINDOWS\vregfwlx.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.fsp - C:\WINDOWS\gnowmebk.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.fsq - C:\WINDOWS\nldfmtapowe.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.ftv - C:\WINDOWS\atfxqogp.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.ftw - C:\WINDOWS\ekel.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.ftx - C:\WINDOWS\vltdfabw.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.fty - C:\WINDOWS\vregfwlx.dll 
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.ftz - C:\WINDOWS\xmpstean.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.fuq - C:\WINDOWS\vbksrofa.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.fur - C:\WINDOWS\mpfanvqg.dll
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.dwq - D:\F0F2D1F5.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Agent.zo - c:\windows\system32\univrs32.dat
AdWare.Win32.FearAds.a - C:\PROGRA~1\FieryAds\CommLayer.dll
AdWare.Win32.FearAds.b - C:\PROGRA~1\FieryAds\FieryAds.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.wwr - C:\WINDOWS\System32\mlJCVmnk.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.wzm - C:\WINDOWS\system32\khfFVNfC.dll
Backdoor.Win32.Agent.jqm - C:\W\system32\wupdmng.exe
Backdoor.Win32.Agent.jrp - c:\windows\system32\aspimgr.exe
Backdoor.Win32.Kbot.ds - E:\WINDOWS\system32\mssrv32.exe
FraudTool.Win32.UltimateDefender.cm - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\Beep.SYS
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.ape - C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\clbdriver.sys
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.ConHook.atg - C:\WINDOWS\system32\rqRIaWPG.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.auu - C:\WINDOWS\odsagy.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.acg - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.acm - D:\WINDOWS\system32\WinNt32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.acv - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.adh - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinNt32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.adi - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\ntY38.sys
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.ado - D:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll 
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.wvm - C:\Documents and Settings\Вит\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O9GPIR8H\xloader[1].exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Tibs.abk - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllgh8jkd1q2.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Winlagons.mk - e:\documents and settings\kassir.bsg\ie_updates3r.exe
Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Agent.amm - C:\WINNT\system32\MSmouse.exe
Trojan-PSW.Win32.Delf.bog - C:\Program Files\Auth\inet.exe
Trojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.gmi - C:\WINNT\csrss.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Delf.clq - C:\WINDOWS\AutoLogin\AutoLogin.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.gen - C:\WINDOWS\System32\hhylhopa.dll, C:\WINDOWS\System32\prccqajc.dll, C:\WINDOWS\System32\qoMgdbcd.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.mu - C:\WINDOWS\system32\aujvgfme.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.mv - C:\WINDOWS\system32\iyfqkgdr.dll
Trojan.Win32.Small.baq - userinit.exe
Trojan.Win32.SubSys.dy - C:\WINDOWS\system32\baseuxd32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.gcc - C:\WINDOWS\boqnrwdmdev.dll, C:\WINDOWS\vregfwlx.dll, C:\WINDOWS\vltdfabw.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.gck - C:\WINDOWS\mpfanvqg.dll
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.dyv - E:\csrss.exe
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.eak - C:\WINDOWS\system32\explorer.exe
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.eap - C:\WINDOWS\system32\amvo0.dll
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.eaq - C:\nby.bat
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.eav - C:\Documents and Settings\Борис.QQ\cftmon.exe
Worm.Win32.Small.ao - C:\sys.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.yhx - E:\WINDOWS\system32\xjrjrkkj.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.yhy - E:\WINDOWS\system32\xxyxyWmn.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.ykn - C:\WINDOWS\system32\qoMeDULE.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.yry - C:\WINDOWS\system32\gewnpuvt.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.ysa - C:\WINDOWS\system32\jkkIcATK.dll
Backdoor.Win32.Hupigon.cjya - D:\WINDOWS\system32\hgGvuVlM.dll
Backdoor.Win32.Hupigon.cjyp - C:\WINDOWS\system32\qoMeEUMf.dll
Backdoor.Win32.Hupigon.cjyq - C:\WINDOWS\system32\tuvSljjJ.dll
Backdoor.Win32.Hupigon.ckuz - C:\WINDOWS\system32\awtTnnol.dll
Backdoor.Win32.Poison.dcx - C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\ise32.exe
Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.eiv - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nyisxfmw.exe
P2P-Worm.Win32.Socks.ea - C:\Documents and Settings\vasilieva\svchost.exe
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.ark - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\Jwoj68.sys
SpamTool.Win32.Agent.lg - C:\WINDOWS\winlogon.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.nwl - C:\WINDOWS\AppPatch\Jview.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.bfb - C:\WINDOWS\apsagy.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.aed - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinNt32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.aei - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.aer - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinNt64.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.afc - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll, C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\BN23.tmp
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.afe - C:\WINNT\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.afl - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.afn - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.afs - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.agh - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.agl - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinNt64.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.xaw - c:\windows\system32\wind32.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Tibs.abp - c:\windows\system32\dllgh8jkd1q7.exe
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.stj - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\gjV64.sys
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Delf.bkm - C:\Documents and Settings\Администратор\Local Settings\Temp\ffice.exe
Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Small.ra - C:\WINDOWS\services.exe
Trojan-PSW.Win32.OnLineGames.anyz - C:\WINDOWS\system32\amvo0.dll
Trojan-PSW.Win32.OnLineGames.apjl - D:\WINDOWS\system32\urdhmefe.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Goldun.ald - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msindeo.dll
Trojan.Win32.AntiAV.aj - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\wpckgaedgqswoha.sys
Trojan.Win32.Dialer.bqy - E:\WINDOWS\system32\winbfi32.dll
Trojan.Win32.DNSChanger.edk - C:\WINDOWS\System32\kdptr.exe
Trojan.Win32.Inject.cxq - C:\WINDOWS\svchost.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.na - C:\WINDOWS\system32\igkjrgmy.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.nb - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nmuysrgn.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.oa - C:\WINDOWS\system32\kfvknnpo.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.pt - C:\Windows\system32\yshdjiva.dll
Trojan.Win32.Small.bcn - C:\WINDOWS\svchost.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.gjv - C:\WINDOWS\eobp.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.gjw - C:\WINDOWS\erpobmsw.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.gjx - C:\WINDOWS\nmwegbsf.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.gjy - C:\WINDOWS\nogxfvbllna.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.glt - C:\WINDOWS\esrt.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.glu - C:\WINDOWS\pebgkxwq.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.glw - C:\WINDOWS\vregfwlx.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.grh - C:\WINDOWS\xkefqtgs.dll 
Virus.Win32.Hidrag.g - C:\WINDOWS\system32\inVHDDrvExe.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

AdTool.Win32.TMAagent.z - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\TARGET~1\TMAgent\tmasrv.exe
AdTool.Win32.TMAagent.aa - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Target Marketing Agency\TMAgent\tmagent.dll
AdWare.Win32.E404.dj - C:\WINDOWS\system32\763444\763444.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.yuv - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wwwahiwr.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.yuy - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hgGYpPGY.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.yxd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\pmnMgDTm.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.yxx - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vuwidchw.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.yyc - C:\WINDOWS\system32\opnlKDVN.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.yyu - C:\WINDOWS\system32\tswpmkpu.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.zcy - C:\WINDOWS\system32\fccccCUm.dll
Backdoor.Win32.Agent.kqj - C:\WINDOWS\system32\bsn32.dll
Backdoor.Win32.Agent.krs - C:\WINDOWS\system32\haskel32.dll
Backdoor.Win32.Delf.jds - c:\windows\msse.exe
Backdoor.Win32.Hupigon.cmrm - C:\WINDOWS\system32\xxyvuuvs.dll
FraudTool.Win32.IeDefender.dk - C:\WINDOWS\apsagy.dll
FraudTool.Win32.SecurityAlert.c - C:\WINDOWS\system32\adptift.exe
FraudTool.Win32.WinXDefender.t - c:\program files\winx security center\winx security center.exe
P2P-Worm.Win32.Socks.ef - C:\Documents and Settings\icra\Главное меню\Программы\Автозагрузка\userinit.exe
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.atb - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ftnet2k.sys
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.atp - C:\1
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.vaac - C:\WINDOWS\system32\idef.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.agw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.agx - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.ahb - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.ahe - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.ahh - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.ahj - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.ahk - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinNt64.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.ahl - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Satray.bw - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\crypts.dll
Trojan-PSW.Win32.OnLineGames.arqb - C:\WINDOWS\system32\soni32drv.dll
Trojan-PSW.Win32.OnLineGames.asbx - C:\WINNT\system32\arjrdler.dll
Trojan-PSW.Win32.OnLineGames.ascm - C:\WINDOWS\system32\tavo1.dll
Trojan-PSW.Win32.OnLineGames.asdn - C:\f.bat
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.cxm - C:\WINDOWS\system32\knmld.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.cie - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntos.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.rtx - C:\WINDOWS\Resources\KbdRunOnce.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.rtz - C:\WINDOWS\system32\yayVLBut.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.rwx - C:\Documents and Settings\User\explorer.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.rxm - C:\WINDOWS\services.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.ryf - C:\WINDOWS\Resources\RomRam.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.rzu - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lphcrgqj0eg4g.exe
Trojan.Win32.Buzus.jkz - C:\WINXP\system32\ntos.exe
Trojan.Win32.Inject.czh - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msinet.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.qx - C:\WINDOWS\system32\sjfkcouj.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.rw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\xxyvvUME.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.up - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxyencnt.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.uq - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hgGyvtUO.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.ur - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urqPfGvS.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.uu - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ikjpoivs.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.vk - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ffknfwri.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.vl - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ljJAroPJ.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.xm - D:\WINDOWS\system32\gckfsgnj.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.xn - D:\WINDOWS\system32\xckrgeba.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.ya - C:\WINNT\system32\yayvTnOh.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.yc - C:\WINNT\system32\ypvyfrfn.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.yd - C:\WINNT\system32\nlitwxtb.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.ye - C:\WINNT\system32\xayuulma.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.yt - C:\WINDOWS\system32\efcCspOf.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.yu - C:\WINDOWS\system32\exgtwxex.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.yv - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mlJDtsPF.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.yw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urqRLdEt.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.zb - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ihukfqwr.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.zc - C:\WINDOWS\system32\muorylbk.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.zd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\rqRKCUkJ.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.ze - C:\WINDOWS\system32\uuiyclkc.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monderb.a - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vlbdexlc.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monderb.d - C:\WINDOWS\system32\cbXRHXpO.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.ddq - c:\windows\system32\lphc50rj0e38t.exe
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.dfh - C:\WINDOWS\services.exe
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.dfi - C:\WINDOWS\system32\odeudkcm.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.dfj - C:\WINDOWS\system32\snqssuls.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.dex - C:\WINDOWS\System32\lanmanwrk.exe
Trojan.Win32.SubSys.ef - C:\WINDOWS\system32\basemufhk32.dll
Trojan.Win32.SubSys.eg - C:\WINNT\system32\basegqx32.dll 
Trojan.Win32.SubSys.eh - C:\WINDOWS\system32\basewhtu32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.gym - C:\WINDOWS\kvsdpfeagep.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.gyn - C:\WINDOWS\rtsplgob.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.gyo - C:\WINDOWS\ksendlbtgbk.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.gyp - C:\WINDOWS\neltabxw.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.gyq - C:\WINDOWS\vrmdtneg.dll 
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.gzt - C:\WINDOWS\ksendlbtfxp.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.gzu - C:\WINDOWS\vrmdtneg.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.gzv - C:\WINDOWS\wpvmqosg.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.gzw - C:\WINDOWS\xvorfwbd.dll

----------

